# Sleeping all Night



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Katie will be 5 months on the 22nd of Jan. She still wakes up every night. Sometimes two times a night. I have her in an Xpen at night just big enough for her bed, nothing else. Trying to use it on the idea of a crate hopeing that she would learn to hold it. When she wakes up she cries and I get up and put her on her wee wee pad. If I tell her to lay down, which on a few occasions I have she will pee in her bed. Am I expecting too much at her age?????


Lynda


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Sorry, I can't help. Both my girls have slept all night since I got them. I usually have to get up between 6-7AM with them. I think I've only had to get up to take them out to potty maybe 6 times since I got Lexi in April 2004.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

When Kylee was younger I had her crate inside of her exercise pen. The ex-pen was like 2 feet by 4 feet and with the crate in there, there was just enough room for that, a few inches of space and then a pee pad. She slept in the crate with the door open; if she had to go potty in the middle of the night, she could get up and go on the pad and then go back to sleep. I never had to wake up and actually put her on the potty pad in the middle of the night. Eventually, it got to the point there wouldnt be pee on the potty pad when I woke up in the morning. I guess she was about 5 months when I let her sleep in bed with me through the night and she has never woken up to go to the bathroom, unless she was sick or something.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Paris has slept with me from the beginning. We slept on the couch the first month to get up and potty but when she was around 3 1/2 months we went to the bed and she has slept through every night since.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

We always took Scooby out before we went to bed and then he would sleep with us all night and I would say we haven't had to get up at all since he was about 4 months old.
I take him out at 10pm before bed and he never moves all night from the bed. He gets up with who ever gets up first and goes out potty and once this routine is established you will find they can hold all night when they know they are going to be taken potty at a certain time. Some may take longer than others and it is all a matter of how quickly your baby learns I guess, we have been very lucky with Scooby I guess. I often wonder though if they are outside trained they seem to manage to hold longer because they know there is no pee pad to go to inside. Scooby hasn't had an accident inside for a very long time, except one night when he was downstairs with us and it was storming out, poor little guy must have been in a hurry then and he just went on the floor then, but then he isn't fond of storms either so I guess we can excuse that.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You can add a pad to her pen or you can take charge of the situation by waking her up at a set time and slowly extending it. Also, pull her water up an hour or two before bed time.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

> You can add a pad to her pen or you can take charge of the situation by waking her up at a set time and slowly extending it. Also, pull her water up an hour or two before bed time.[/B]


I do all of the above except the pad in her pen. I keep her pen real small. There is only enough room for her little round bed. I figured this way she would hopefully learn to hold it. I take their water up between 8 and 9 and they go on the wee wee pad at 11.00PM as that is bed time. Chloe started sleeping all night shortly after we got her. Of course, she was 5 months old and wee wee pad trained. Katie will be 5 months in two weeks. Hopefully, 5 months will be the magic number. 

I must say though, she did sleep all night for the 1st time last night. She slept until 5:45AM and so did everyone else. I hope this is the start of her sleeping all night









Lynda


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

Max was a big time sleeper, too. Not only that, he also holds his pee in all night since three months old. He's actually sleeping on my lap right now. I love watching him sleep...I always cover him up in a blanket...and he just lays there. The only thing that wakes him up is if he hears me get up to walk somewhere...I swear, he sleeps through all sorts of noise and yet he knows when I get up from my chair.

so, I guess it depends on the baby. Enigma and Enya music put his butt right off into dream land too.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

Hmmmm.....I guess it's different for every pup. You do take the water away at 8-9:00pm and then she goes potty before bed so I wonder why she won't hold it.??









I got Chulita at 2 months and she held it over night since the first day I brought it home. I take away her food and water at 8:00pm exactly and she goes to bed at 10:00pm . She sleeps in her crate.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

I guess I am not much help either because Pacino was crate trained (a nd pee pee pad trained) when I got him at 2 months old. He still sleeps in his crate and he sleeps all night without a problem. I put him in his crate at 11:00 pm and he usually gets up with me at 6:00 am.

Now I say usually because for the past 4 weeks he has learned a new trick and it is my fault but I LOVE it!!

He wakes up at 4ish, whimpers and I take him out of the crate and he lays across my chest and we fall back to sleep until it is time for me to get up at 6:00 am. He isn't whimpering because he has to go to the bathroom, he is whimpering because he wants to sleep with me and I don't mind one bit...
Can we say "spoiled"?? LOL

Marie & (but it is soooo comfy, Mommy!!) Pacino


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I suspect she has you well trained. She knows if she wakes up and wimpers you will go to her and get her. I made the same mistake with Ty and it seemed like he would NEVER sleep through the night. In fact he didn't sleep through the night until he started to sleep with us........ if that isn't an option you may need to just be a bit tougher and as JMM suggested start lengthening out the time she is in the pen.


----------



## Paco Taco (Dec 12, 2005)

I've had Paco for 3.5 weeks. He started sleeping through the night last week. 

He goes in his crate at or before midnight each night and doesn't cry to be let out until around 7 am.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I have now had three full nights sleep in a row. I talked to my Breeder, Linda Nelson and she told me to put them in the Xpen with one bed and a wee wee pad. If they wake up to go potty and whine to put the pillow over my head and pretend not to hear them. I did just that and it has worked out great. One of them or both of them do get up during the night. The wee wee pad has pee on it and someone is pooping during the night on the wee wee pad. I guess that is alright but I was hoping they would start to hold it by now. I do think though that it is Katie, the youngest cause before she came Chloe was sleeping all night. Katie is going to be 5 months on the 22nd. She is real tiny though so maybe she has trouble holding it. Any way, I am finally sleeping


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

YAH Linda!!!! There is hope for me to get sleep yet. LOL  

Actually last night I put Krista in another room at midnight after giving her some snuggle time in bed with us. She slept through the night (or I just didn't hear the whining). When I woke up she had used the pad in her pen for both type "duties". I have a smaller pvc playpen in one of my extra rooms that only fits the crate (with door open) and the pad and I think that is how we are going to do the sleeping routine from now on.... as when I had her in my bedroom in the crate...Bella would get upset and start walking all over the bed (and us) everytime the new one would fuss....so no one was getting their usual sleep time









I have lightweight Seabreeze 8 panel playpens in both my bedroom and kitchen that always has a bed and pad in it and she uses those two pens when she isn't having freeplay during the day. She has only missed the pad twice in 8 days....So for 12 weeks old she is doing pretty good.









This is the first time for me to have one this young. I was nuts.







My advice ....a six month old one is easier.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i have to say i am lucky i guess, none of my three are crated, Sampson and Maggie was never crate trained and I dont think Lizzie was before we got her from spottypoo (i could be wrong), but all three sleep in our bed, all through the night, 8-10 hours 

Maggie would be the exception of sorts, she is the smallest, 6-7#'s, and when she was younger (and even now to some extent) she couldnt hold it through the night, i've said before i think her bladder is the size of a quarter, but this is what we did

She had her schedule, every 4-5 hours she would have to pee, so we started timing it, 30 min or so before we thought she had to go we would take her out, we got her on "our" schedule (even having to set the alarm clock for awhile in the middle of the night), over a period of time we extended it and would wait a bit longer and so would she, now, most of the time she is the last one out of the bed in the morning


----------

